# brother pr600 lcd screen wanted



## foxhill stables

hi looking for lcd screen with mother board or circuit board as I have a problem with mine. when you press a letter etc the one above or below comes up the screen is out of line and cannot re line it I am told there are 3 different circuit boards for the screen but no one seems to know which one is correct does any one know any help or information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 848121

Brother has discontinued support for the early PR600 machines. I need an Inverter board INVERTER:IM4302 PR600 - (XC7403051) and can’t find it anywhere. Does anyone have suggestions as to “secret” Brother parts stashes or repair depots that may have this part? Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## 848121

I know I've been pounding my head against the wall with this. Hopefully someone can help identify the issue. I have heard over and over that Brother has discontinued support for the early PR600 machines, so I may need help locating a PR600 for parts. I've attached (hopefully this works) pictures of my LCD. Thank you for being patient with me.

-Neil ([email protected])


----------



## splathead

ngibson815 said:


> 12/8/2018
> This past year I posted photos of my PR600 lcd exhibiting terrible behavior. Basically there is a large oval “dead area” on the screen which makes using the machine virtually impossible. I came across a PR620 which was damaged and being sold for parts. When I received it, I swapped the whole display assembly and it works! I also have a Brother ULT2003D sewing machine that exhibited the same problem. Again, I found a machine for parts, swapped out the display assembly and it works too! It seems the problem was with the lcd itself being subject to high temps. In my case they were in storage that was not temperature controlled. Think HOT, HOT, HOT.
> 
> {Redacted}



We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. Please familiarize yourself with posting rules here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------



## ajmonka

Saw this a while ago on DigitSmith. No association with him whatsoever. Looks like he has a spare display, if the ad is still good.
Brother PR600II Central NJ

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## scline74

848121 said:


> Brother has discontinued support for the early PR600 machines. I need an Inverter board INVERTER:IM4302 PR600 - (XC7403051) and can’t find it anywhere. Does anyone have suggestions as to “secret” Brother parts stashes or repair depots that may have this part? Thank you! [email protected]


I know this is an old post but I can repair this I also have inverters for the EMP6 and the PR600 also have LCD's


----------



## Pducote

scline74 said:


> I know this is an old post but I can repair this I also have inverters for the EMP6 and the PR600 also have LCD's


I having the same issues. I know this is old post but hoping you could still help me . Need lcd for brothers pr600::thank you


----------



## GXCharles

848121 said:


> I know I've been pounding my head against the wall with this. Hopefully someone can help identify the issue. I have heard over and over that Brother has discontinued support for the early PR600 machines, so I may need help locating a PR600 for parts. I've attached (hopefully this works) pictures of my LCD. Thank you for being patient with me.
> 
> -Neil ([email protected])


I hope this helps - 86.0US $ |LM8M64 Brand New Original 8.1 inch 640*240 LCD Display Screen Panel for Laptops and Industrial Equipment for SHARP|lcd display|lcd display panellcd panel - AliExpress
Sharp LM8M64 LCD


----------



## elasta

848121 said:


> I know I've been pounding my head against the wall with this. Hopefully someone can help identify the issue. I have heard over and over that Brother has discontinued support for the early PR600 machines, so I may need help locating a PR600 for parts. I've attached (hopefully this works) pictures of my LCD. Thank you for being patient with me. -Neil ([email protected])


 I found the part on AliExpress. They don’t have the grounding copper sheet but I found thatin Hobby Lobby and rigged it. Then the adapter head didn’t fit to the other board so I spliced it and used butt connectors to spliceit together. Screen is still dark but contrast is much better. Just old tech I think. I have a Brother PR600II


----------



## elasta

Pducote said:


> I having the same issues. I know this is old post but hoping you could still help me . Need lcd for brothers pr600::thank you


this is the part you need. It doesn’t have the grounding copper sheet but I found it in Hobby Lobby and cut it to size and glued it with copper glue. If the adapter head doesn’t fit, splice and strip it and use butt adapters to connect and you should be good to go 


https://m.aliexpress.us/item/3256803100622295.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart.0.0.756a38daQ9qsbI&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=gloPc2usaMsite&_randl_shipto=US


----------

